# SUPER FAST shipping.



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ordered a set of Rhino Heavy Duty axles for the rear of my Brute on April 5th, 2011, and they came in Today, April 7th, 2011. I didn't think they'd be here for about two weeks. Great shipping and these things look beast compared to my stock axles!


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

What web site did you order them from?


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.superatv.com/Default.aspx

Ordered them at around 12:30 on Tuesday, and they were here around 12:30 today. 1150 miles in 48hrs, I was amazed they made it that fast! Excellent job SuperATV!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bigbadbrute750 said:


> What web site did you order them from?


Havent had your coffee yet? haha... :thinking:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Thats excellent! Happy trails!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Got all of my stuff qiick too tyler is a good guy to deal with.


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

ordered some 29.5 terms and bandit wheels today can,t wait for them to come in


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

money well spent :haha:


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

got them in today


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

unreal shipping time!! first one was just under 2 days to winnipeg manitoba canada, the one i got today was just over a day!! no supplier up here can get anything under 4 days to a week if its not in stock!! they will not even offer an option to pay more for shipping! you guys have my business plus any i can refer!

thank you mudrider28 for letting me know!!


----------

